# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa shpesh futeni në internet?

## Adriano-10

tung

dikush eshte i varur nga internet, dikush futet rralle, dikush nuk futet fare, lol

po ju sa shpesh kyceni ne ne internet?

----------


## Silk

gje mbi temen kishe? loooool

mua duhet te me pyesesh, kur ckycesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Visage

Disa here ne dite.   :buzeqeshje:   Guilty as charged.  Po s'pata internet me iken truni.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mitjuk

Disa here ne dite

----------


## Olimp

cdo dite nga 8 ore te pakten

----------


## MaDaBeR

Disa here ne dite.

----------


## km92

Disa herë në ditë
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

18 Ore Mund Te Themi E Shumta Ne Dite I Bej A Si Bej 5 - 6 Ore Gjume

----------


## PINK

1 here n'dite por kur kycem , duhet ndonjeri t'vije te ma hapi deren se sdal dot me .. ose ose kur kalon bossi afer .. fapppp  dal vete . (lol)

----------


## dizer7

ju kam zili ore.... keni gjithe kohen te lire te futeni ne internet.une me shume se 2 ore nuk rri dot se jam per pune ne mengjes.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Ne dy vjet 200 shkrime mezi i bera l

----------


## km92

Shume here ne dite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Cdo dite lexoj postimet edhe lajmet  :buzeqeshje:

----------

